# stupid newbie



## samcolt87 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello, im new on here, and new to hunting in general. I went on my first squirrel hunt this morning and bagged one. Unfortunatley when i was trying skin the squirrel, my knife turned out to be way too dull. I tried the slit behind the tail method and cut too far and the tail came off. then i tried to slit along the belly and legs but i cut too deep along there and gutted it. Is all hope lost? is there any way i could still skin the squirrel? Its sitting in my refregerator as of right now.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Just pull all the skin off. Use another knife, one with a better edge, and try to keep all the meat off the skin as you pull it. You won't want to keep it in the refrigerator for too long, either. Finish the job as quickly as possible, and make sure you get everything out.


----------



## snipeshow101 (Jan 2, 2009)

the best way to skin a squirrel is like skinning a deer cut from the back of the thighs up towards the paws and then cut around the bone and work your way down do it on both legs then cut aroound the tail and work your way down.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sharpen you knife. A dull knife is a dangerous knife.


----------

